
Show HN: Ctrl-F Video – Search for spoken words in a YouTube video - jaflo
https://video.loud.red/
======
rhlala
It works impressively well! What would be the usefull usages you have been
thinking? Is browser extension planned? GL

~~~
jaflo
Thank you! I personally created this to quickly jump to specific points in
lecture videos, but it can be also be used to find mentions of specific
features in a product review, or mentions of a name in a news snippet.

I did not think of a browser extension, but that would be neat! If I find the
time to, I'll look into creating a Chrome extension. A button in the toolbar
that displays a search input and redirects to the results should be simple to
make.

